# Yikes! MassCops Ver. 5.0?



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

I guess it will grow on me  Hope you are all doing well! I'm going back to my retired life now.... see ya


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Good to see you again. Hope all is going well.


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

Gil.
Good to see you jump in.
Hope your doing well.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

A PLEASANT Blast from the Glorious past! Gil, the internet works throughout the world, there's no reason you can't be here more often.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Kilvinsky said:


> A PLEASANT Blast from the Glorious past! Gil, the internet works throughout the world, there's no reason you can't be here more often.


tis true... I seem to have less time in my retirement years than I did working every detail that came my way lol. I'm away from home more often than not running this lil side gig that was supposed to be a part time deal. Always chasing the money it seems.


----------



## daveh10 (22 d ago)

OMG GIL!!!! 😁


----------

